

Ask HN: What are you most looking forward to in tech this year? - gordonbowman

Interested to hear everyone's thoughts about what you're most looking forward to in tech this year.<p>I posted mine earlier today here: http://www.gordonbowman.com/what-im-looking-forward-to-in-tech-in-2012<p>Summary:<p>- The digital living room.
- The mobile wallet.
- The connected car.
- Microsoft and Mobile.<p>How about you?
======
helos
The raspberry pi(<http://www.raspberrypi.org/>) and cotton candy
(<http://www.fxitech.com/products/>) computers to be released. I desire the
raspberry pi to be released soon because, it represents computers getting to
the point where you can use them in almost any hobby project cheaply and
effective. I'm really excited to see what projects it will get put into and
ways people will use it.

I want the cotton candy to come out, because its well rather cool and i would
love to be able to have my development tools and release candidate software in
a package that is easy to transport.

~~~
gordonbowman
Raspberry pi does look very interesting. Hopefully it inspires more kids to
get involved at an earlier age. When is it supposed to be released?

